# Happy Birthday April & One in The Oven



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU TWO! 

Hope you have a great birthday! :bounce:  

April what are you doing for your 18th birthday???


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

April -- *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Sweetie!* How was the prom?

One in the Oven -- Hope someone else made your cake for you!


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

thank you Shawty and Suzanne,
Prom was abxolutely amazing.... a total fairy tale I loved it!!! And I can't wait till saturday I'm going to the Massionette for my dinner!!! I've been there twice before and it was incredible...:bounce: :bounce: thanks so much and One in the oven... happy birthday!!!

love--- april


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

April 

Happy Birthday  I was thinking about you what happened to your promt and things like that!Mr Bond was asking for you as well. He is too busy to step by and wish happy birthday so I carry his wishes too

Happy birthday One in the Oven!!!!!!


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

Athenaeus---
Tell Mr. Bond I send my love as well

--love-- april


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Happy belated birthday April.


Hope it was a great birthday for you.



And the best to you OITO! Happy birthday!


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

Thank you so much, and I did have a wonderful birthday. My mom suprised me with a trip to New York at the end of June!!! I can't wait!! She has it all planned out and were going to see Phantom of The Opera on broadway!!!!! My school is putting on a production of Phantom next week and I'm playing Christine!!! It is so exciting!! Oh well, I guess I'll have to chill for a little bit and just wait for everything to come around... sigh. Oh yeah! My dad got me a new Palm Pilot with wireless internet and way more memory!! thanks for all the well wishes!! 
--april--


----------

